# Yellow Lab Fry



## Bandida (Oct 7, 2010)

I believe my yellow lab has some babies in her mouth. Ive never had to take care of fry before. What do I do? Right now mom is in a 70 Gal with all my assorted cichlids. She is very small compared to her partner these days and looking skinny? But I see little things moving in her mouth and under her mouth is dark. Any help is appreciated. :fish:


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

feed lots of BBS and other small foods. Yellow labs do a pretty good job of taking care of thier fry.


----------



## Bandida (Oct 7, 2010)

Do I put her in a different tank or leave her in the populated tank?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

If you can catcher her, which will be extremely hard. Its oten easier to catch all the other fish in the tank then it is to catch one holding. the soda bottle trap works great for this.
They also tend not to eat when they are holding.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck catching a holding female, I've got one in my cichlid tank right now and she's impossible to nab!  My other cichlids make short work of most fry, if you have a pile of pebbles for shelter one or two might make it. My last survivor lived because he got sucked into the canister filter before anybody ate him. Otherwise, if I want to keep the fry, I strip the female and put the fry in a separate tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've always left them in the tank as they are and some of the fry usually make it (or enough of them  ), but it would depend on what your other assorted Cichlids are too. 
Do you have any photos of your tank with all of the fish in it?


----------



## Bandida (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont have a photo of the tank right now but I can get one soon. How long can the female live without eating? How long will she hold the babies? I dont know how long shes had them... She is very hard to catch so I'm going to leave her in the populated tank haha as long as she wont die. Thanks for the replys guys <3


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Weeks, up to a month even. She'll be fine!


----------



## Bandida (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures. They are not the best but that's how it is.. sorry 

Here is the male and female yellow labs:
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l570/NannersBanana/malefemale.jpg

Here is the populated tank:
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l570/NannersBanana/thetank.jpg

Some of the fish in with the Yellow Labs:
http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l570/NannersBanana/picklsgormie.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l570/NannersBanana/fishies.jpg


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

You have some beautiful fish, Bandida - but please tell me the tank in that photo is not their permanent home!


----------



## Bandida (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol no. I'm moving them to a 90 gallon in a little bit. And thankyou! You should see them with their actual hooded lights I had on before. Brought out their colors amazingly and they grew so quick.


----------

